

Ask HN: Did you know you can live with your head detached? - ttty

I've just discovered that we can die (removing blood) and then come back to life (after pumping the blood back). I've lived until now not knowing this, it's like today I've discovered the world is spherical!<p>See video at 5:42 =&#62; http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&#38;v=Jq06D0xRWmc<p>See more about: http://techzwn.com/2011/08/the-soviet-zombie-experiments/
======
mikecane
Sam Parnia – the man who could bring you back from the dead
[http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/apr/06/sam-parnia-
res...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/society/2013/apr/06/sam-parnia-resurrection-
lazarus-effect)

Related to death.

~~~
ttty
interesting... thanks ^;)

